# Wupper



## Dailbach King (1. Februar 2007)

moin
ich hab jetz durch meinen fachhändler eine verbindung zu einem verein an de wupper bekommen. dieser hat seine strecke von dem wuppertaler stadion bis zur müngstener-brücke. ich wollte einfach nur mal wissen ob einer schon mal da angeln war oda sogar selber in dem verein ist. wäre schon wen ihr mir ein wenig auskunft geben könntet da ich noch nie da war. zudem würde ich gerne den namen von dem verein wissen falls ihn einer kennt. 
mfg. D.K.


----------



## Stefan S (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Hallo,
um Wuppertal herum gibt es zwei Vereinsstrecken:
Die von Dir angesprochene unterhalb von Wuppertal befischt der Bergische Fliegenfischer Club.
Die Strecke flußauf von Wuppertal zwischen Wuppertal-Beyenburg und Radevormwald wird vom Bergischen Fischerei-Verein (www.bfv1889ev.de) bewirtschaftet.
Gruß von der Wupper
Stefan


----------



## hangloose (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*



Stefan S schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um Wuppertal herum gibt es zwei Vereinsstrecken:
> Die von Dir angesprochene unterhalb von Wuppertal befischt der Bergische Fliegenfischer Club.
> Die Strecke flußauf von Wuppertal zwischen Wuppertal-Beyenburg und Radevormwald wird vom Bergischen Fischerei-Verein (www.bfv1889ev.de) bewirtschaftet.
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

gibt es dort auch Tageskarten?

Gruß

Richard


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Hi,

die Strecke unterhalb von Wuppertal gilt als Döbelstrecke, ab und zu werden aber auch mal Forellen besetzt. Tageskarten gibt es keine. Weiter untern gab es mal an nem Kiosk Tageskarten, was dann abgeschafft wurde. Ob es die inzwischen wieder gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Die Strecke oberhalb von Beyenburg ist traumhaft schon, fast wie in Kanada.
Es ist aber eine ewige Gurkerei von Essen und die Aufnahmegebühren sind extrem hoch.
Früher muss der Fischbestand dort ähnlich gut wie in der Lenne gewesen sein. Heute hört man nur noch Klagen (Kormoran).
Frag dazu vielleicht mal bei Fa. Angelgeräte Schallbruch in Essen.
Tageskarten für die Wupper oberhalb von Beyenburg gibt es nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds zu extrem hohen Preisen.
Für Gäste werden nur Karten für den kleinen Beyenburger Stausee ausgegeben.

TL!


----------



## Stefan S (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Hallo,
@Thilo: Was den Äschenbestand angeht, hast Du sicher recht. Mit dem sieht es nach ein den Kormoranjahren nicht gut aus. Den Bachforellenbestand würde ich nach wie vor für recht gut halten. Allerdings gibt es auch hier bessere und schlechtere Jahre. Voriges Jahr war die Fischerei eher mäßig, dafür war (zumindest für mich) 2005 um so besser. 
Die Tageskartenregelung ist geändert worden (s. Website). 
Mein Fazit: Vor 10 Jahren war's besser (vor allem mit den Äschen), aber auch heute ist die Wupperstrecke oberhalb von Wuppertal-Beyenburg noch eines der schönsten Gewässer in NRW.
Gruß von der Wupper
Stefan


----------



## Falko13 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Hallo DailbachKing,

ich kann dir zu beiden Strecken oder sagen wir mal zum Verlauf der Wupper etwas erzählen.

Fangen wir mal hinten an:

Wipperführt und die Streche davor wird meine Wissens von einer Pachtgemeinschaft gehalten. Der Fluss hat an dieser Stelle einen Bachcharakter ich würde ihn mit der Dünn oder eher noch etwas kleine vergleichen. Um näheres in Erfahrungs zu brinen würde ich dir einen Verbindung mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde in Gummersbach empfehlen, dort wirst du mit sicherheit erfahren welche Genossenschaft oder welcher Pächter hier zuständig ist.

Anschließen kommt ein Stück welches bis zur Wuppervorsperre oder kurz davor reicht. In den 90er Jahren lag die Aufnahmegebühr dieses Vereins bei 1500 DM. Hintergrund war nicht der enorm gute Fischbestand, sondern die Tatsache das der Verein in Vergangenheit einige Seen hinzugekauft (wohl nicht gepachtet) hat und diese eben zu bezahlen sind. Die Wupper ist hier schon so 6-8 Meter breit an manchen stellen und primärer Leitfisch sollte seinerzeit die Forelle gewesen sein.

Im Anschluß kommt die Wuppersperre die nicht als Fließgewässer gilt und die ich jetzt einfach mal auslasse.

Direkt nach dem Tosbecken hinter der Wuppersperre schließt sich die Strecke des größten bergischen Fischereivereins an dem bergischen Fischereiverein. Wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat eine malerische Strecke. Allerdings bin ich aus dem Verein ausgetreten weil mir Vereinspolitik und Besatzmaßnahmen nicht gefiehlen. Es herrscht hier teilweise zuviel Selbstdarstellung eines gewissen mehrfach prämierten Vereinsmitglieds. Wer kein Problem mit sowas hat und seine 6 Stunden Arbeitszeit abreisst ohne das es ihn juckt, kann dort eine realativ abwechslungsreiche Fischerei erleben.

Im Anschluß an den Beyenburger Stausee schließt sich das Los 1 der Fa. Raufahsertapeten Erfurt an. Auf diese Strecke kann man sich bei der Firma bewerben. Die Strecke bietet sehr viel Abwechslung, keine Vereinsmeierei und man hat als Zielfisch auch einige Raubfische die man beangeln kann. Es gilt sowohl Spin als auch Fliegenfischen, was der Qualität des Gewässers jedoch nichts abgetan hat.

Nach 1 folgt bekanntlich 2 und so schließt sich unterhalb des Firmensitzes von Erfurt deren 2. Los an. Ebenfalls eine schöne und Abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Beide Jahreskarten liegen bei 100 Euro, allerdings kann man immer nur 1 Los befischen und wenn man wechseln möchte muss ein Fischer des anderen Loses ebenfalls bereit zum wechseln sein. Für beide Strecken kann man sich auf eine mehrjährige Wartezeit einstellen (bei mir waren es 6)  Nur ist der Befischungsdruck dann nicht so hoch, weil die Karteninhaberzahl immer gleich bleibt.

Nach dieser Strecke kommt eine Stück der Fa. Arcordis (Firmengewässer) welches meines Wissens nach nur von Firmenpersonal befischt werden darf. Hier soll es schöne Äschen geben.

Innerhalb von Wuppertal gibt es eine Strecke die vom Alten Markt bis weit in Wuppertal rein führt. Die Jahreskarte soll auch ganz erschwinglich sein, es muss sich hierbei um einen kleinen Verein handeln, ich würde dich hier bitten ebenfalls die Wuppertaler untere Naturschutzbehörde anzurufen und dort nach der Genossenschaft zu fragen, die geben dir gerne die Namen eines Vorstandsvorsitzenden des jeweiligen Vereins.

Die Strecke des bergischen Fliegenfischer Clubs habe ich auch ein paar Jahre befischt und muss leider feststellen, das ich seitdem die Wupper dort befischt wird nicht mehr soviele Döbel sehe. Es gibt eine Regel die besagt, das man den Döbel nicht mehr ins Gewässer zurücksetzen darf, was aus meiner Sicht zur Folge hatte, das jetzt weniger Fisch da ist. Natürlich machen solche hegerischen Maßnahmen auf der Länge der Wupper Sinn, aber irgendwie haben die Forellen es dann verpeilt sich zu vermehren, ich sehe von der Brücke jedenfalls in diesen Bereich keine U-Bootdöbel mehr, so wie es noch vor 7-8 Jahren war. Die Strecke ist gut 10 Km lang und ich kann dir nur raten, nehm ein Handy mit. Es gibt sehr viele gefährliche stellen und wenn du den Abhang runterstürzt, hört keiner deine Schreie, denn zwischen Solingen und Wuppertal ist Niemandsland und nur mal ein Jogger oder Wanderer/Fahrradfahrer kann dich dort hören. Trotz ihrer Abgelegenheit ist die Strecke aufgrund der B224 nicht so mahlerisch wie die des bergischen Fischereivereins. Und leider Gottes gab/oder gibt es auch in diesem Verein Elemente denen mehr an Selbstdarstellung als am Gewässer gelegen ist - aus diesem Grund war es für mich auch definitiv no Choice! 

Ab der Müngstener Brücke gibt es oder sagen wir besser noch vor der Müngstener Brücke ab einlauf Morsbach gibt es einen Streckenabschnitt des von mir so genannten Morsbachvereins. Dieser hatte seinerzeit seinen Firmensitz auf dem Grundstück einer Firma im Morsbachtal (Du gelangst in das Morsbachtal wenn du von der Mündung des Baches Stromauf fährst) es ist das nächste große Fabrikgelände auf der Linken Seite, aber frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Namen 

Diese Strecke ist sehr wildromatisch und man muss sich einfach verzaubern lassen. Sie geht bis nach Unterburg in Solingen. Über den Bestand kann ich nur wenig Auskunft geben, jedoch klopfte man mir damals auf die Schulter als ich mich als Mitglied des Bergischen Fiegenfischerclubs vorstellte.

Hey Danke: Ihr war das die letztes Jahr die 80 cm Saibline und Regenbogenforellen gesetzt habt  durchs Hochwasser hat der Jub an einem Tag 20 Stück dran gehabt.

Diese Besatzmaßnahme des Vorangenannten Vereins hatte auch zur Folge das die Führung abgelöst wurde und seitdem versucht wird mehr Sinnhaft zu besetzen, wobei das auf die länge der Strecke bezogen echt mehr als schwierig ist, zumal die Mitgliederzahl damals nicht sehr hoch, der Beitrag jedoch sehr moderat war.

Tja in Unterburg angekommen sind wir beim Solinger Verein (namensgebung von mir) und hier kommt auch das Kiosk ins Spiel was seinerzeit in Unterburg (Solingen) direkt hinter der Brücke (wenn du aus Solinger Richtung) kommst, Tageskarte ausgegeben hat. 

Diese Verein hatte auch seinerzeit eine Kooperation mit dem Morsbachverein sodass Mitglieder beider Verein mal in dem Gewässer des anderen fischen durften. Find ich eigentlich sehr fein sowas, man sieht also nicht alle Vereine haben einen DON  und schon klapts mit der Fischerei. 

Die burger Strecke muss ich aber sagen, hat mir nie zugesagt. Ach sie ist einfach irgendwie merkwürdig. Man kommt nicht so leicht ans Wasser und es sind nur wenige hundert Meter und schon hängste vor ner Kläranlage. Dahinter konnte es dir seinerzeit 1996-1998 passieren, das dir Klopapier und ******* zwischen den Beinen herschwomm. Lecker wa? |supergri 

Auch haben sie die Regulatorien häufig geändert. Mal durftem man hinter dem Tierheim fischen mal nicht. Ganz komisch irgendwie. Und die schönen Stellen hinter dem Kraftwerk in Glüder, ANGELVERBOT und es stand schön viel Weißfisch drin, aber tja man darf eben nicht. 

So jetzt kann ich nur noch mutmaßen. Hinter der Strecke soll sich das Vereinsgewässer des Vereins Bayer Leverkusen anschließen. Ich weiß ja nicht genau wo du herkommst, aber der Bayer Verein ist schon ne Nummer. Die haben wirklich überall im Bergischen und in der Eifel Gewässer gepachtet. Man kann sich auch als Nichtbayer <-- lol |supergri  dort bewerben. Mir hat mal ein Vereinsmitglied deren Jahreskartenbuch gezeigt, da standen viele schöne Gewässer drin.

Fazit: Die Wupper ist ein schöner Fluss, der auch seine Fische hat. Du wirst hier nie sowas haben wie in Österreich oder in Bayern, aber dafür kann man es auch bezahlen. Leider Gottes gibts immer immer Vereine die sowas verwalten und einigen Leuten reicht es eben nicht nur Macht zu haben, sondern sich auch sehr zum Nachteil der gemeinschaft auszunutzen. Mit meiner Strecke von Erfurt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es ist nicht die Traun und auch nicht die Lenne, es gibt kaum Äschen dafür aber Hechte, aber was es definitiv dort nicht gibt, ist ein ROYALSALMONASSOSIATIONWORLDMASTERPROJEKTBOY der mir vorschreibt was ich zutun hab.

Wer den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nicht versteht...nicht schlimm, ich kanns mir leider nie verkneifen, aus Vereinsmeierei werde ich eben nicht schlau schon garnicht wenn man die Öpesse die uns die Gewässer aufgebaut haben ignoriert.

Grüsse

Falko


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*



Falko13 schrieb:


> Hallo DailbachKing,
> 
> ich kann dir zu beiden Strecken oder sagen wir mal zum Verlauf der Wupper etwas erzählen.
> 
> ...





Super Beitrag!
Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Das Salmonellenprojekt finde ich auch klasse.
Oben den teuren geförderten Besatz verklappen und unten nach drei Jahren pürrierten Lachs an die Aale verfüttern. Das nur unabhängig von den Salmonellenkoryphäen.


----------



## Dailbach King (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

hi 
super jungs ich danke euch
mfg. d.k.


----------



## Fisch1000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Danke an Phillip für diesen Artikel und danke natürlich für die ganzen Antworten, ich bin nämlich ebenfalls Anwährter auf den Wupperschein, und deshalb nich uninteressiert an solchen infos :q
daaaaaaaankeeeee!!!!!!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Falko13 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wupper*

Hi Fisch1000,

naja deine Signatur und dein Avatar haben schon nen klaren Akzent. Ich weiss nicht für welche Strecke du einen Schein haben wirst, aber ein Tip von mir. Die Ansichten wirklich nur im engen Kreis vertreten.

Ich persönlich war auch son typischer.....Karpfenangler was sind das denn für Leute Typ. In meiner ganzen Fischerzeit (atm 30 Jahre) kann ich dir aber sagen, das man offen sein sollte.

Vor gut 30 Jahren war Fliegenfischen in unseren Breiten noch nicht so populär wie es durch A river runs through it wurde. Jeder MöchtergernPaulMclean mit seiner 1000 Euro Rute am Wasser bringt mich heute nur noch zum lachen aber nicht mehr dazu ihn zu bewundern.

Was ich vermisse ist der Respekt gegenüber den Generationen und insbersondere den Dialog. Mein Opa und mein Vater haben mir immer tolle Geschichten von der Lahn und der Lippe erzählt. Mensch die Lippe bei Lippstadt und dann im Waffengeschäft die Karten holen und am Dreiländereck schön die Äschen auf Made fangen.

Tja das gibts heute so nicht mehr. Aber anstatt sich mal zusammen zu setzen und ein Verständnis dafür aufzubauen, wird wilde Politik betrieben, welche Leute aus dem Vereinen mobbt.

Insbesondere ist es interessant, wenn es sich dann noch bei den Vorsitzenden um Rechtsbeistände handelt. Das würde mich, wenn ich ein gemütlicher Opi wäre der gerne mal seine Brassen und Aale Angelt und seine Karpfen schnubbelt ganz schön nerven. 

Natürlich sind das ganz andere Einstellungen und Werte die da aufeinander Treffen, aber ich wähle doch keinen Vorstand damit er diktiert sondern damit er die Mitglieder zusammen bringt.

Das dies natürlich mit mehr Arbeit verbunden ist und häufig erstmal sehr sehr sehr viel Undank einbringt liegt doch eindeutig auf der Hand.

Ich bin ehrlich und sage, ich hatte auf den Stress keine lust mehr, aber ich habe sehr viele alte Herren gesehen, die sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Opa haben und jeder Mensch der es geschafft hat mit würde alt zu werden, verdient erstmal Respekt. 

Und dies sind bene klassische Kochtopfangler: Mutter schau mal wat ich schönes gefangen hab. Die essen die sogar auch und die Mutter (Oma) kennt die besten Rezepte. So Leute sind nicht das Problem, die Lobiisten sind das Problem. Leute die sich selbst darstellen wollen und am liebsten wie eine Sardine in Öl glänzen möchten.

Wenn du viele gute Gespräche führen willst, trete in den Vereinen so neutral auf wie möglich, son Opa erzählt immer gerne mal aus der guten alten Zeit und wenn ich manchmal nicht mehr weiter wußte wie ich einen Zielfisch fangen soll....dann bin ich immer zu den alten Hasen gegangen die mit ihren Fiberglasruten so manchem Kohlefaserspunt eins auswischen  

Also bitte ein gut gemeinter Rat, lass dich nicht auf irgend eine Seite ziehn und bevor du deine Stimme abgibst, lieber zwei Jahre enthalten und dann ein Urteil fällen. Komischerweise finden Vorstandsneuwahlen immer dann statt, wenn überdurchschnittlich viele Neumitglieder vorgestellt wurden und diese rein zufällig aus dem Lager eines zur Wahl gestellten Mitglieds kommen.

Grüsse

Falko


----------



## desasch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wupper*

die beitrtäge sind ja schön und gut aber wer wirklich ahnung vom fischen hat der weiss das die wupper im stadt gebiet zu den besten gewässern deutschlands gehört (schwedische verhältnisse) seit 2 jahren bin ich nicht einmal ohne einen fisch nach hause gegangen !!!!!
aber wenn man sich das gewässer anguckt und vor allem die umgebung wird einem auch klar warum ca.300 000 -400 000 einwohner davon hat ich möchte sagen fast jeder schon mal brot, brötchen in die wupper geschmissen da kommt was zusammen!!! natürlich ist das stadt gebiet nicht so idyllisch und ruhig aber ich angel ja um fische zu fangen!!!;-)


----------

